# Cooking game of the week #1  1/17/2019



## cookieee (Jan 17, 2019)

With Princess Fiona's blessing, here is how this game goes. Once a week I will post a number. Go to that number cookbook on your shelf. Find a recipe that you would like to make. Post the title of the cookbook, the author and the name of the recipe. Before next Thursday, make the recipe. Then come back here and post a review of the recipe.  We can post the ingredients, but not the cooking directions. So I have been told.  We shall see how that works out. The main idea is that YOU will be able to use your cookbooks. That's what counts. So go and wipe the dust off of them and get them ready to be counted. lol

We will start with a low number. If now or in the future the number is higher than the number of cookbooks you have, just keep counting them over again until you reach that number.

I am here if you have any questions.

This weeks number is     #7

Good luck and happy cooking.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 17, 2019)

OK, just to get things started, I will post my #7 cookbook, but I won't post the  recipe yet.  Want to check with DH first.

My #7 cookbook is "The Great Wings Book" by Hugh Carpenter & Teri Sandison.

We have made a few recipes from this book, but almost all of them sound so good that you want to make them all.  I have found that to be true in the other 11 of their books that we have. 

Back later with the recipe for this week.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, cookieee!  I just checked my #7 cookbook in the bookcase in the den, and it happened to be my late mom's red checkered *Better Homes and Gardens *cookbook.  It's falling apart, but I'll never part with it. 

I've got taco fixin's, chili, spaghetti, perishable produce, and several other things in the fridge to use up....and it's just me here...so it might be another week or two before I can join in on this. 

I often go through my cookbooks and think about making this or that, so I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 17, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi, cookieee!  I just checked my #7 cookbook in the bookcase in the den, and it happened to be my late mom's red checkered *Better Homes and Gardens *cookbook.  It's falling apart, but I'll never part with it.
> 
> I've got taco fixin's, chili, spaghetti, perishable produce, and several other things in the fridge to use up....and it's just me here...so it might be another week or two before I can join in on this.
> 
> I often go through my cookbooks and think about making this or that, so I'll be watching this thread.



Hi Cheryl, you made me cry. I have one of those also, but it was my Aunt's. I do have some hand written recipes from my mom tho. 

I understand, we used up a lot of leftover Chinese takeout tonight. Still a lot of leftovers left. lol

Hopefully we will still be here in a week or two. Looking forward to seeing you then. Of course you can always pop in and say hello anytime and maybe comment on what's happening (if anything) here lol or if you want to tell us whats new with you.

In the meantime, hope you are keeping warm. Till later.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 17, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I've got taco fixin's, chili, spaghetti



Oh Cheryl, DH wants to know if we can come over and help you with your leftovers (as if we don't have enough of our own lol) Hey, I have some nice ribs to bring. Let's see, Florida - California, yep, we should be there in about 3 days.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 18, 2019)

cookieee said:


> OK, just to get things started, I will post my #7 cookbook, but I won't post the  recipe yet.  Want to check with DH first.
> 
> My #7 cookbook is "The Great Wings Book" by Hugh Carpenter & Teri Sandison.
> 
> ...



OK we picked our recipe. We picked this one because I really like mangoes. When Princess Fiona said we could post ingredients but not the method, I hope she meant amount of ingredients.

Spicy Mango Wings
serves 4

2 cups mango puree
1/2 cup lime juice
3 TB Asian chile sauce
1/4 cup oyster sauce
1/4 cup honey
6 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup minced ginger
1/4 cup chopped cilantro

Marinate and grill is all I can tell you.

Back later with the review.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 18, 2019)

OK, we have had a lot of visitors to this site.  Hopefully, some of you will be playing. I'm hoping that you are off checking out your #7 cookbook and looking for a recipe. That may take days. So let's change the rules here.  IF you are going to play, how about letting me know and then go look for your recipe to make?  The suspense is killing me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm going to make spicy orange chicken this week from "Classic Turkish Cooking" by Ghillie Bașan. I'll type up the ingredient list later.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 19, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to make spicy orange chicken tonight from "Classic Turkish Cooking" by Ghillie Bașan. I'll type up the ingredient list later.


Hey GG, it's good to see you here. Thanks!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi all, just wondering if someone would't mind giving me some feedback about this game. If there is something about it you don't like, I would love to hear from you. Is there something I could do to make it more appealing? If most of you don't enjoy using cookbooks, I would like to know.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 21, 2019)

We have cookbooks in 2 bookcases. One in my office and one in the bedroom. I will be using the one in my office and DH wants to use the one in the bedroom. Last night he made a recipe that was made twice before. It was not #7 but it was from a cookbook in the bedroom. Since the recipe is soo good, I thought we should mention it here in case you have the same cookbook.

It is "RAGU" from the "The Frugal Gourmet Cooks Italian" by Jeff Smith -1993.
DH made the full recipe thank goodness, lots left over for the freezer.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 21, 2019)

Sorry, the wings won't be tonight as mentioned elsewhere, due to complications in the kitchen. Thankfully not as bad as Bucky's kitchen problem (we hope).


----------



## cookieee (Jan 22, 2019)

UPDATE:   THE WINGS ARE MARINATING - YAHHHHH!!!!!!!!

DH had to go out yesterday and buy a new faucet for the kitchen sink.  He just finished the wings and is getting ready to install the new faucet. We also found out yesterday that half of our stove top is not working. So he has that to deal with. Aggggg!!

In case you are wondering, a quick Bio. DH has had to do all the cooking for the last 4 or 5 years. I just help with picking out the recipes. lol


----------



## cookieee (Jan 23, 2019)

My #7 cookbook is "The Great Wings Book" by Hugh Carpenter & Teri Sandison.

We have made a few recipes from this book, but almost all of them sound so good that you want to make them all.  I have found that to be true in the other 11 of their books that we have. 



cookieee said:


> OK we picked our recipe. We picked this one because I really like mangoes. When Princess Fiona said we could post ingredients but not the method, I hope she meant amount of ingredients.
> 
> Spicy Mango Wings
> serves 4
> ...



We finally had these for dinner last night. In all fairness to Mr. Carpenter, I think that it was (sorry DH) cooks error. They could have cooked a little bit longer. They were grilled, but not covered like they were suppose to be (for 1/2 hr.)  Next time we also should use fresh mangoes, not frozen. Could not really taste the mangoes.

Just a reminder, CGOTW #2 starts tomorrow. Please come check it out!!!


----------

